# Bay Area gathering: Point Bonita



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

One of my favorite spots that I see too rarely is Point Bonita, in the Marin Headlands just across the Golden Gate from San Francisco. I'd like to go back again, and it seems ideal for making it into an SA gathering: pretty stuff to look at and walk to so that silences are less awkward, wide open spaces to run away into, and plenty of stuff to hide behind too.

We can do it whenever you're available. We can meet at the start of the path to the lighthouse, since that's easily recognizable and next to parking. If that lot is full (not sure how busy weekends get since I tend to go during the week), I think the visitor center would be the backup parking lot and you can walk the half mile from there.

Available activities: seal-watching (they're often piled on the rocks soaking up the sun), enjoying fantastic scenery, walking around, enjoying the beach and ocean, musing over abandoned structures.

Attached a few photos at the bottom to entice you. If that's not enough, here's the brochure.

Your special discount price for the fabulous vacation package: free. There's no entry fee and no parking fee.

_Subject Matter_

If you want to talk about SA, feel free. If you want to talk about other stuff, feel free. If you just want to get out and feel human for an afternoon without saying a word, feel free.

_Accessibility/Directions_

If you don't have a car, S.F. muni route 76 goes there on Sundays. Looks like the bus drops off at Fort Cronkhite, which is a good part of a mile away, so if anybody's taking the bus please say so and we can meet over there.

With a car, it's not far off 101... see http://www.nps.gov/goga/pobo.htm for exact directions.


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

I haven't seen this thread before, but it sounds interesting. I never get tired of seeing the ocean.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Interesting. I've hiked once in the Marin Headlands area, but haven't come across this spot yet. While it's windy and cold, I do love sitting out at Ocean Beach and just listening to the relaxing waves. But it's not social anxiety without a reason. I've tried e-mailing a social anxiety group that was suggested from here or somewhere else (don't remember now) and never got a response. If you're going to do this again, let me know. If anything, I think it would be easier to meet up with someone else who has SAS or AvPD since we both know where we are coming from and it wouldn't be so awkward.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

You know how cold that would be right now.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll give this one last try: is anyone actually interested?


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

komorikun said:


> It looks beautiful but getting there without a car would be tough.


It's directly served by a muni metro bus route, so I'm not sure how it'd be tough if scheduled for a day when there's bus service and all meet at the bus stop.

_Might be better to just meet up at a bar in downtown or in the mission_

Is there free or affordable parking anywhere in San Francisco? And the traffic in the city is a total nightmare by car, drives me crazy. Also not all SA people are comfortable with a bar setting. Noisy places make me withdraw and eliminate any chance that I can loosen up, and those of us who have to drive home can't drink. Feel free to arrange that meetup for those who can do it though.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

whoa is this still an idea ? I'd be down. Sounds fun.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

A bunch of us from the Sacramento social anxiety meetup group just went there less than a month ago.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

had no idea...thats pretty cool though


----------

